# EOS-1D C Firmware After NAB



## Canon Rumors Guy (Apr 2, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/eos-1d-c-firmware-after-nab/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/04/eos-1d-c-firmware-after-nab/">Tweet</a></div>
<strong>Firmware on schedule</strong>

The s<a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/01/canon-eos-1d-c-firmware-for-25p-coming-in-april/" target="_blank">cheduled release of the EOS-1D C firmware for April</a> is still probable.</p>
<p>I received a screenshot of the firmware being tested a few days and just got around to it today. The screenshot shows all the various frame rates available to you for the EOS-1D C. The biggest addition is the ability to record in 25p at 4K resolution.</p>
<p>We’re told it’s going to be available after NAB. Speaking of, we’ll be in Las Vegas next week for NAB checking out the latest in video gear.</p>
<div id="attachment_13226" class="wp-caption aligncenter" style="width: 441px"><a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2013-03-30-21.01.56.jpg"><img class="size-medium wp-image-13226" alt="EOS-1D C Test Firmw" src="http://www.canonrumors.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/2013-03-30-21.01.56-431x575.jpg" width="431" height="575" /></a><p class="wp-caption-text">EOS-1D C Test Firmware</p></div>
<p>I haven’t heard anything more about the <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2012/10/canon-eos-5d-mark-iii-firmware-adds-hdmi-af-upgrades/" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III firmware that is due in April</a>. There is also a <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2013/02/canon-service-advisory-emails-sent-for-5d-mark-iii-eos-1d-x/" target="_blank">firmware due for the EOS-1D X</a> in May to fix the AF assist issues with Canon Speedlites.</p>
<p><strong>Buy the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847545-REG/Canon_5260A002_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS 5D Mark III</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/827036-REG/Canon_5253B002_EOS_1D_X_EOS_Digital.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D X</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/855962-REG/Canon_EOS_1D_C_EOS_1D_C_4K_Cinema.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">EOS-1D C</a></strong></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## sociophilo (Apr 2, 2013)

This is quite awesome.

I hope the people at Magic Lantern get their hands on this and reverse engineer the technology for the 1DX and 5DMK3.

There are so many possibilities with the hardware that Canon provides - they could make their already awesome cameras immaculate.


----------



## Click (Apr 2, 2013)

sociophilo said:


> I hope the people at Magic Lantern get their hands on this and reverse engineer the technology for the 1DX and 5DMK3.



+1


----------



## moldmini (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone else notice the 1280 120fps? That's new, isnt it?


----------



## moldmini (Apr 2, 2013)

*Canon testing 120p (1280x720) on 1D-C?*

Noticed this on the latest Canon Rumors news update image (120p 1280x720)

A post about it:
http://www.glassinkmedia.com/canon_1dc_120p/


----------



## bvukich (Apr 2, 2013)

sociophilo said:


> I hope the people at Magic Lantern get their hands on this and reverse engineer the technology for the 1DX and 5DMK3.



Last I read, they have no intentions of ever bringing Magic Lantern to the 1DX, and explicitly stated they will never attempt to hack it to become a 1DC.

And I agree completely. It's not really a gentlemen's agreement, being one sided and all; more like a gentlemen's nod. As long as Canon doesn't try and stop them, and they've been WAY more generous in that regard than Nikon would ever consider, the ML team has no intention of pushing too far. Turning a 1DX into a 1DC in firmware would be too far.

They're (ML Devs) even speculating that a few "suspiciously convenient" hooks were left in recent Canon firmwares just for them. Which if it's true, means Canon isn't just turning a blind eye, they're passively assisting. That's huge, and bodes well for the future of ML. And shows that Canon sees the benefit of having them around, much like a robust 3rd party ecosystem benefits them.


----------



## Wahoowa (Apr 3, 2013)

bvukich said:


> sociophilo said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the people at Magic Lantern get their hands on this and reverse engineer the technology for the 1DX and 5DMK3.
> ...



I agree that ML will never touch a 1DX turning it to be a 1DC, especially after Canon publicly announces that they would take a legal action if it happens.


----------



## preppyak (Apr 3, 2013)

bvukich said:


> sociophilo said:
> 
> 
> > I hope the people at Magic Lantern get their hands on this and reverse engineer the technology for the 1DX and 5DMK3.
> ...


Agreed completely. Also, since its been confirmed that the internals of the 1D-C are different than the 1DX, I think the ML crew would have trouble with overheating and have to worry about cameras getting damaged with the hack. It's one thing to be able to up a bit-rate or change frame rates...it's a whole other animal to offer much higher resolution, and in the case of 4k, 4x the resolution


----------

